# John Deere.....The Man.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A very short brief from Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/ageless-iron/john-deere-the-man


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Men back then looked tough as cowhide......distinguished looking guy to be a blacksmith


----------

